# Montezuma Road in Jeopardy



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Crazy!! Did rain kick it off? I saw that it was snowing at A-Basin today.


----------



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

*Voluntary evacuations lifted for Montezuma
*

*Daily News staff report
*

Summit County Sheriff John Minor has rescinded the voluntary evacuation order for residents of Montezuma, instituted Friday afternoon after a partially blocked culvert threatened to flood Montezuma Road at Peru Creek. According to the Summit County Road and Bridge Department, the water went down approximately 2 feet overnight.


----------

